# Franziskaner Weissbier



## macr (30/5/05)

Hey Guys, the missus and I just finished off a 6 pack  of the Franziskaner Weissbier and thoroughly enjoyed it :beer:. It is a wheat and barley beer, from what I translated and has a nice fruity taste to it. The sediment on the bottom appears to be really fine and close to an ash white in colour and texture.
Details:
Alc 5% vol
Pulheim Germany

Ingredients:
Water
Wheat Malt
Barley Malt
Yeast
Hop extract
Who would of thunk it!

Interested to see what you guys thought of it?

Oops a typo


----------



## KoNG (30/5/05)

yeh,
good drop, i'm pretty sure i've had that at lowenbrau...
there is a dark (or a double) aswell.. beeeaauuddiiffull :chug: 
havent found at the bottlo yet tho..!!! :angry:


----------



## macr (30/5/05)

KoNG said:


> yeh,
> good drop, i'm pretty sure i've had that at lowenbrau...
> there is a dark (or a double) aswell.. beeeaauuddiiffull :chug:
> havent found at the bottlo yet tho..!!! :angry:


Here is the web site of Franziskaner Brewery. The dark is called the Hefe-Weisse Dunkel and I will see if I can find some in Newcastle. I know of two places, which may have some.


----------



## KoNG (30/5/05)

[/quote]
The dark is called the Hefe-Weisse Dunkel and I will see if I can find some in Newcastle. I know of two places, which may have some.
[post="61385"][/post]​[/quote]

that would be it...!!! worth the search :beerbang:


----------



## Weizguy (30/5/05)

I recently had an Erdinger dunkelweizenbock from Corkers in Hamilton.

They may have Franziskaner too.

They'll advise over the phone, if U wish.

Seth


----------



## Busboy (30/5/05)

Apart from the Lowenbrau Keller at The Rocks, you can buy the Franziskaner Hefeweizen at Northmead Cellars, cnr Old Windsor Rd and Kleins Rd. They have the pale, the kristal and, my favourite, the dunkel. :beer:


----------



## Scotty (30/5/05)

I had the Franziskaner Weissbier but i wasnt very impressed with it. Even my german neighbour thought it was pretty bad ( It was his favourite beer back in munich ) I think i got a bad batch or something... It didnt even compare to my Bavarian Wheat beer :beerbang:


----------



## KoNG (30/5/05)

Weizguy said:


> I recently had an Erdinger dunkelweizenbock from Corkers in Hamilton.
> 
> Seth
> [post="61415"][/post]​


i managed to find a couple of those a while back.... i LOVED it...!



Busboy said:


> Apart from the Lowenbrau Keller at The Rocks, you can buy the Franziskaner Hefeweizen at Northmead Cellars, cnr Old Windsor Rd and Kleins Rd. They have the pale, the kristal and, my favourite, the dunkel. :beer:
> [post="61442"][/post]​



yeh, i thought northmead would probably have it... website was playing up last time i checked though.?!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (30/5/05)

I recently was given a 5L keg of Franziskaner Weissbier, but I haven't cracked it yet!

I'm looking forward to it though! :beerbang:


----------



## macr (30/5/05)

Weizguy said:


> I recently had an Erdinger dunkelweizenbock from Corkers in Hamilton.
> They may have Franziskaner too.
> Seth


The two places that I know that have a good range are the Corkers at Kahibah. They stock Holgate, Chimay, and a heap of Belgium beers and other countries (They say they have the biggest collection of foreign beers in the hunter). The other is the Liquor stop in Iso across from the TAFE. I noticed that they had a large number of foreign and Australian beers. THe first place that I have seen Coopers vintage on sale. Tomorrow I think I may visit both of them for a little look. :chug:


----------



## [email protected] (13/9/07)

you can get this direct from www.lowenbraukeller.com.au it is a bit cheaper than worldbeers.com

cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/9/07)

Franziskaner Hefeweizen is my absolute favourite Hefe - I applaud your good taste and finely honed palate.


----------



## Trent (15/9/07)

About a year back I was visiting a mate in manly, cause about once a year is how often I head to the big smoke (except for the airport, but that's another story), and he took me to his favourite watering hole, tha Bavarian Beer Cafe, at the Manly Ferry Wharf. They have both the Franziskaner's on tap, and they are very tasty (if not a touch expensive - I recall $9 for a pint) They also had several other German lagers, like Lowenbrau, and a darker one, but the franziskaners were definitely the pick. If ya ever find yerself in Manly, make time for a beer there. Just take yer wallet :lol: 
All the best
Trent


----------



## BrissyBrew (15/9/07)

Franziskaner Hefeweizen is my fav. commerical hefe. The only problem is my wife loves it too.


----------



## Hargie (16/9/07)

Weizguy said:


> I recently had an Erdinger dunkelweizenbock from Corkers in Hamilton.
> 
> 
> Seth





....as in the 'Pikantus'....???


----------

